# Douglas B-66 and A3D-1



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is the Navy's Douglas A3D-1 Skywarrior by Revell and the USAF's Douglas B-66 Destroyer by Monogram from the 50 year-old-attic collection. Both of the models survived pretty well with only the B-66 losing its front landing gear and nose spear and the A3D-1 missing its front wheel. The missing wheel was replaced and the other parts were scratch built.

The Monogram B-66 has a button on top which when pushed down causes a bomb to be released. The Revell A3D-1 has folding wings and tail section.


Thanks for looking...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Classics indeed!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Never seen a B-66 before! Cool plane. I remember when Monogram had some of those toy-like models.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had the bomb-dropper as a kid, and loved making bombing runs throughout the house... may have to hunt one up on "teh evilbay."


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Never heard of the B-66 before. Nice looking plane. Sounds like a fun toy!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I had the B-66 as a kid in the 60's... love seeing it again!! 

Looks like they survived the years in very nice shape.

Thanks!

- Denis


----------

